# Configuring a network card

## Gena

Hey, 

I'm a newbie in Lnx so i would really appreciate your help. 

i have installed Gentoo Linux yesterday and i had a working network card. 

Before i compiled my kernel i choosed to support my card (RealTek 8139C) and compiled it. but i can get it working. when i run "cat /proc/pci" i have my card in the list. and when i run "ifconfig -a" i have only "lo" and i don't have "eth0". 

could you please tell me what have i done wrong and what can i do to fix it. 

Gena.

----------

## klieber

When you compiled your kernel, did you compile the network card driver as a module (M) or into the kernel itself (*).

--kurt

----------

## JefP@@

if your network card is up & running, the only thing you need to do, but give it an ip.

you can do this manualy: e.g. "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2" 

if you're not directly connected to the internet, you'll probably need a gateway configured too

e.g. "route add default gw 192.168.0.1"

If you want things to be the same each time you reboot, you'd better edit the /etc/conf.d/net file

you can enter the same info there (as shown above)

Grtz

----------

## kraylus

y'know... it explains all this in the install guide.....

----------

